# The Official SEIKO Baselworld 2018 Thread



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi Everyone, let's consolidate all discussion, news, links, pics, etc. of everything SEIKO from Baselworld 2018 in this thread. Thanks!


----------



## G26okie (Jul 1, 2010)

I'll add the diver from the other thread.

Marine Master 300 case, 200m wr, 6r15 movement.


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bgl8YWvBPEV/


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This one doesn't do anything for me since I already have a MM300. I'm a Seiko fan and I've come to loath the 6R15. It's time they upgrade it or fix the issues. Only one of the six I've had kept good time, the other 5 were way worse than any 7s26 I've owned.


----------



## yessir69 (Oct 22, 2008)

I can tell you that the Swiss releases are a yawn-fest that hurts my wallet. I'm glad to be in the Seiko family. Can't wait to see what's out!


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

^Adding my re-clarification from other thread too, this is not an MM300 replacement, but the modern re-interpretation of the 6159 ala SBDC/SPB051/053 modern reinterpretation of the 62MAS last year.

Have to say, the PS "X" isn't so bad on the MM300-like dial though......LOL perhaps I'm coming around


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Solar 7549 Tuna homage:

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bgl1MZ3luib/
LE 7549:

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bgl9hZYFgKi/


----------



## EpsteinBarr (May 21, 2013)

I would say that X on dial is really disgusting


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

EpsteinBarr said:


> I would say that X on dial is really disgusting


I really like that X ...


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

EpsteinBarr said:


> I would say that X on dial is really disgusting


Amen. Someone at Seiko must really like X. They are splashing it on almost everything. Way to ruin it. Probably competing with Christopher Ward's logo placement thing. lol


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

them tuna's are ok.. that "x" mm300 looking thing can suck it however.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

You guys had to much coffee, I have 2 Prospex divers and Neither one has a X! But they do have a S crossed with a P. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

The X is kind of baffling to me, because think of how many people say they actively hate it, compared to how many who say they really like it. Or, how many people would buy the watch and just _not care_ about the X, vs. the number people who wouldn't buy it _because_ of the X. You'd get more people in the former category, but still, you'd lose more sales by putting the X on there than if you didn't.

Anyway, I like the look of that watch but it's the hands that really kill it for me. I don't hate them, but they're just enough to put me off (in addition to the X). Same story with the SPB053. I wanted to love it, but just couldn't because of those two things.


----------



## yessir69 (Oct 22, 2008)

The "X" on my Samurai doesn't bother me at all. But if it bothers you, there are plenty of other watches.


----------



## SteveJ (Jul 13, 2016)

EpsteinBarr said:


> I would say that X on dial is really disgusting


Sorry, but linguistic ACCURACY is a life long obsession of mine.
No matter how anyone feels about that mark, it is actually a "S" and a "P" stylistically made to look like an "X".


----------



## EpsteinBarr (May 21, 2013)

That's true Yessir. For me this is the reason why I am keeping my old SBDX001, darth tuna and others. I like Seiko very much, always it was/is my first choice but I am not willing to go for new models. Anyway, the topic is not about S crossed with P


----------



## joelbny (Jan 9, 2012)

1) I don't mind the X on the SBDC051, but I wouldn't mind it not being there either. I do think the big blocky _Presage_ is less attractive than the simple cursive _Automatic, _but its not a dealbreaker for me if the watch is otherwise sufficiently compelling, which many of them are.

2) Like many of us, I hope the 6L35 is a 28800bph that replaces the 6R15 in Seiko's that cost over $500, just like a 28800 ETA is used in most swiss affordables in that price range.

3) Just wondering, does anyone know if GS watches use the 'Super Clear' sapphire coating, and if so, which ones? GS sites don't mention it. Ie not just the regular AR coating, but the near-invisible ultra clear coating used in: SARX033/035/055/057, SARW041/043, SBEJ001, SBEJ003, SBED007, SBDB015, SAGA254, the astrons, etc.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Can we have a separate thread for debate about the X logo? 
(jk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

JoeOBrien said:


> The X is kind of baffling to me, because think of how many people say they actively hate it, compared to how many who say they really like it. Or, how many people would buy the watch and just _not care_ about the X, vs. the number people who wouldn't buy it _because_ of the X. You'd get more people in the former category, but still, you'd lose more sales by putting the X on there than if you didn't.
> 
> Anyway, I like the look of that watch but it's the hands that really kill it for me. I don't hate them, but they're just enough to put me off (in addition to the X). Same story with the SPB053. I wanted to love it, but just couldn't because of those two things.


I'm indifferent to it, i don't hate it per se but i also don't worship it. if i had the choice i would say to remove it. but it's certainly not something that would cause me to not purchase a watch i otherwise loved.

was there actually going to be _other_ new Seikos at Baselworld or are there just these 2 MM-type ones? =) c'mon tradeshow, give us some good stuff here...


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> This one doesn't do anything for me since I already have a MM300. I'm a Seiko fan and I've come to loath the 6R15. It's time they upgrade it or fix the issues. Only one of the six I've had kept good time, the other 5 were way worse than any 7s26 I've owned.


Funny
I had a different experience. My last 6r15 was the most accurate watch I ever had. 
It was an older version though, dating back from 2009 maybe?


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks like a frankenseiko to me.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Funny
> I had a different experience. My last 6r15 was the most accurate watch I ever had.
> It was an older version though, dating back from 2009 maybe?


Ironically one of the ones I have now is my most accurate watch. The others have been "not so much". Like playing the lottery, and unfortunately my retirement numbers still haven't hit.


----------



## jemakaan (Feb 13, 2018)

Terry Lennox said:


> Can we have a separate thread for debate about the X logo?
> (jk


Yeah! Lets put the X in ... 1988!


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Who doesn't love embedded pictures though? 

















(Credits: James Dowling and Fratello Watches)


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> I'm indifferent to it, i don't hate it per se but i also don't worship it. if i had the choice i would say to remove it. but it's certainly not something that would cause me to not purchase a watch i otherwise loved.
> 
> was there actually going to be _other_ new Seikos at Baselworld or are there just these 2 MM-type ones? =) c'mon tradeshow, give us some good stuff here...


Same here, I'm indifferent to the PS but with only one exception, the MM300. The "re-interpretation" is not for me with the hour hand and 6R15. Wish they had never touched the MM.


----------



## Diegos (May 30, 2013)

That grand seiko reminds me of stargate SG1 and some ...... blue coating on a handgun. It's really a monstrosity lol


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

(Credits: MisterRolex)


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

dsquared24 said:


> Same here, I'm indifferent to the PS but with only one exception, the MM300. The "re-interpretation" is not for me with the hour hand and 6R15. Wish they had never touched the MM.


it's out of my price range so my opinion doesn't mean much anyway, i'm kind of indifferent to it as well. i'm indifferent to a lot i guess, lol. the hands themselves i do like, but here, yea, they don't go great. my guess is it's their way to modernize the watch alongside the Tunas and all that, and that's more important to them than what looks best. =\

i still don't the pic we see is an optimal shot of the watch by any means. seeing people's live pics and other options in changing their straps, will probably warm people to these like the 62mas-Prospex thing. imo.


----------



## Watcher1988 (May 10, 2017)

I really don't like the X. Prefer their old styled dials..


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

EpsteinBarr said:


> I would say that X on dial is really disgusting


I like the X better than the 5 and presage

I would love the return of King


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

I just wanted to see what recrafts seiko comes out with


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Any info and pic of the new MM 300 ?

Thanks


----------



## esg2145 (Feb 4, 2008)

pokpok said:


> Looks like a frankenseiko to me.


THAT is the new MM? That thing is ugly as sin.    Guess I'm going to have either give up on my hope for a MM for a wedding gift from my fiance, or have to eat it on a used MM300 now........................... That or find a new "grail" I want for my wedding gift. 

I never thought I could love my old "non-X" Sumo any more, but now I do. Thank God I have TWO of them.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

So yeah I guess pretty soon we will see a 6105 'modernization' with those same hands... =\


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

esg2145 said:


> THAT is the new MM? That thing is ugly as sin.    Guess I'm going to have either give up on my hope for a MM for a wedding gift from my fiance, or have to eat it on a used MM300 now........................... That or find a new "grail" I want for my wedding gift.


No, it is NOT the new MM


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

C'mooooooooon all white-dial 38mm SARB replacement!


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

I don't understand why they keep putting those hands arrow on everything. Come on man!


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

nolte said:


> So yeah I guess pretty soon we will see a 6105 'modernization' with those same hands... =\


I'd bet money on it. I know Seiko has this parts bin mentality, but surely there are handsets out there that go better with this new MM re-interpretation and the 051/053 than the Tuna set? I mean, there was a limited edition Sumo with MAS-like hands, wasn't there? And the MM300/Sumo seconds hand is basically the same.


----------



## SteveJ (Jul 13, 2016)

Domo said:


> Who doesn't love embedded pictures though?
> 
> View attachment 12994321
> 
> ...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

EpsteinBarr said:


> That's true Yessir. For me this is the reason why I am keeping my old SBDX001, darth tuna and others. I like Seiko very much, always it was/is my first choice but I am not willing to go for new models. Anyway, the topic is not about S crossed with P


You guys need to get a grip lol, its just a cross on the dial, talk about 1st world problems.
If that can wreck a brand for you i think you might be overthinking things.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

The amount of whinging and complaining about the tiniest things around here is staggering lol.
Thanks to those who have bought some news.


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

This is what a Seiko dive watch should look like. That new ‘marinemaster’ is ugly and hardly powered by a marinemaster worthy movement in my eyes. 

So glad I’ve an original sbdx001


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Tricky73 said:


> This is what a Seiko dive watch should look like. That new 'marinemaster' is ugly and hardly powered by a marinemaster worthy movement in my eyes.
> 
> So glad I've an original sbdx001


As far as I understand, the watch that has been presented today is NOT the new MM, it's the reference SPB077, that is a re-interpetation of the old 6159-7000.

All here are waiting for the "real" new MM300 ...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Tricky73 said:


> This is what a Seiko dive watch should look like. That new 'marinemaster' is ugly and hardly powered by a marinemaster worthy movement in my eyes.
> 
> So glad I've an original sbdx001


Wheres the new marine master?


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

esg2145 said:


> THAT is the new MM? That thing is ugly as sin.    Guess I'm going to have either give up on my hope for a MM for a wedding gift from my fiance, or have to eat it on a used MM300 now........................... That or find a new "grail" I want for my wedding gift.
> 
> I never thought I could love my old "non-X" Sumo any more, but now I do. Thank God I have TWO of them.


Read the post,that's not a MM300 replacement

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

Cobia said:


> You guys need to get a grip lol, its just a cross on the dial, talk about 1st world problems.
> If that can wreck a brand for you i think you might be overthinking things.





Cobia said:


> The amount of whinging and complaining about the tiniest things from entitled and spoilt for choice people around here is staggering lol.
> Thanks to those who have bought some news.


The dial and hands of a watch are pretty big aspects of the whole aesthetic, and are perfectly valid points of criticism when appraising a watch. I'd also point out that the discussion, including negative commentary, was being conducted in a mature manner until you came along!


----------



## esg2145 (Feb 4, 2008)

davym2112 said:


> Read the post,that's not a MM300 replacement
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


Thank the Lord then. I kind of wondered why it also read "200m" also - why I did NOT refere to it as the "new" MM300 also, but regardless it's nice to see that POS is not the new MM300 then.   

PS - The "X" does not bother me on my SRP Turtles, but again I feel it's ugly and TOO large on the Sumo compared to my older non-"X" one.  I can't say as how I like the larger hands on the new MM shown here so far either compared to "classic" Seiko style / MM300 hands we are used to either. I guess like all I have to wait till I see the "new" MM300 to decide. If the "X" you KNOW it is going to have is not too large and offensive, I may be able to live with it.

But if it is as big as the newer Sumos, well................................


----------



## esg2145 (Feb 4, 2008)

JoeOBrien said:


> The dial and hands of a watch are pretty big aspects of the whole aesthetic, and are perfectly valid points of criticism when appraising a watch. I'd also point out that the discussion, including negative commentary, was being conducted in a mature manner until you came along!


Exactly, not to mention it's MY dime I'm spending on it too. 

NO ONE says you or ALL have to like the same thing, but you can d*mn sure bet if I'm blowing a wad of my money on a $2K+ watch, "I" had better like it at least for SURE!!    LOL


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks for the info posted in this thread. 

Much appreciated!


----------



## Mainspring13 (Jul 2, 2013)

digging the golden tuna. probably the only thing that is interesting to me so far... from any brand for this year Basel.

I wait for price and where to get one.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Any news of a Willard reissue?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Any news of a Willard reissue?


Fingers crossed for the willard!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Mainspring13 said:


> digging the golden tuna. probably the only thing that is interesting to me so far... from any brand for this year Basel.
> 
> I wait for price and where to get one.


She looks a beast, will look amazing in the flesh, theyve done a good job there.


----------



## vintage navitimer (Oct 7, 2009)

Watcher1988 said:


> I really don't like the X. Prefer their old styled dials..


If it has an X on the dial, you can cross me off the list.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sub1680 (May 24, 2013)

I like the downmarket 6215 homage. It looks rather like the poor bastard child of an SKX and 1680 Sub. Which is why I like it. 

When are they showing the LE 6215 reissue?


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Please delete!


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

I love some good ol' fashioned Prospex "X" banter as much as the next disenfranchised Seiko fan but let's keep it to Basel release pics eh? 









(Credit: Deployant)


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Domo said:


> I love some good ol' fashioned Prospex "X" banter as much as the next disenfranchised Seiko fan but let's keep it to Basel release pics eh?
> 
> View attachment 12995051
> 
> ...


That dial is crazy!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Anyone know what VFA means?


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

dsquared24 said:


> That dial is crazy!


I no rite??? :O

















(Credit: Misterrolex)


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Time Seller said:


> Anyone know what VFA means?


Very. Finely. Adjusted.


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't know about you guys, but I prefer the stylised X over the GS guilloche pattern on some of the Grand Seikos. That's not to say I hate all of the new GS dials but this?

View attachment 12994325


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

What is the model number for thisone?


59yukon01 said:


> This one doesn't do anything for me since I already have a MM300. I'm a Seiko fan and I've come to loath the 6R15. It's time they upgrade it or fix the issues. Only one of the six I've had kept good time, the other 5 were way worse than any 7s26 I've owned.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeffie007 said:


> What is the model number for thisone?


Not really sure.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

I came across someone the other day wearing a wristwatch, kinda looked like a seiko so I asked the guy and he shot out his wrist so I could see what he was wearing, it was a new SRP777, with the ProSpec "X" I just turned and walked away, I couldn't even....


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Domo said:


> Very. Finely. Adjusted.


That's the official political correct version. In layman term, Very F%%King Accurate. lol.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

Jeffie007 said:


> What is the model number for thisone?


spb079j1

I wonder if they will sell the sbdc053/051 at the same time as this new watch. I imagine they would go for about the same price and eat into the same market share.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm hoping these will be a bit cheaper.


josayeee said:


> spb079j1
> 
> I wonder if they will sell the sbdc053/051 at the same time as this new watch. I imagine they would go for about the same price and eat into the same market share.


----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)

V.I.T. said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I prefer the stylised X over the GS guilloche pattern on some of the Grand Seikos. That's not to say I hate all of the new GS dials but this?
> 
> View attachment 12994325


I love it. It's going to be too expensive and too big for me, but I love it.


----------



## raustin33 (Jun 15, 2015)

Folks are still whining about the X? Get over it. It isn't going anywhere and it is fine on the dial. It's really fine. 

Now, if y'all wanna get pitchforks out over these awful clip-art arrow hands, then I'm on the front lines with ya. They're truly terrible.


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

Few pics from the web


----------



## Scout (Nov 17, 2012)

Hmmmm.... nothing immediately curling my toes:think:
lots of rehash of the same old so far.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The last one is beautiful but too big for me. I think it's 52mm lug to lug.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Now that we've gotten a clearer look at what's likely to be the new MM300 dial, it's honestly not that bad. They at least kept he "PROFESSIONAL" to help distinguish, so while we're losing the MARINE MASTER text, there's at least some level of differentiation. You could even argue that it looks cleaner without all the text. Looking forward to confirming sapphire glass and what/if any other changes. 

And still...where's all the NEW stuff?!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Willard should be released tomorrow


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

ahonobaka said:


> Now that we've gotten a clearer look at what's likely to be the new MM300 dial, it's honestly not that bad. They at least kept he "PROFESSIONAL" to help distinguish, so while we're losing the MARINE MASTER text, there's at least some level of differentiation. You could even argue that it looks cleaner without all the text. Looking forward to confirming sapphire glass and what/if any other changes.
> 
> And still...where's all the NEW stuff?!


Wow to be completely honest this was my first impression of the photo above. It's not THAT bad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

I’m a Seiko fan but nothing new here excites me.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Hoppyjr said:


> I'm a Seiko fan but nothing new here excites me.


I'm with you on that one.

While the 6159 and golden 1000m Tuna remakes were stayed as true to the original as possible, the rest of the 'modernized' collection features some quirky and cost cutting design elements that managed to sneak their way into those watches.

Those omni-present, "use-everywhere-you-can" new-style Tuna hands are slowly making me think I should start a boycott movement of the "Keep those Tuna hands where they belong" sort. :-|

Anyone noticed new style diver bezels cropping up slowly without the lume pip at 12 o'clock?


----------



## eightbore (May 10, 2016)

PRADEEPRAAVI said:


> Few pics from the web
> 
> View attachment 12995537


OOH! OK...anyone know about construction? True to the original? Titanium? Monocoque case? Titanium or ceramic shroud?????


----------



## 65rob (Oct 30, 2014)

Yes +1 for the hands there on bloody everything


----------



## eightbore (May 10, 2016)

Sorry...double post.


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

Hoppyjr said:


> I'm a Seiko fan but nothing new here excites me.


x2 I prefer the 051/53 cases


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

The golden 1000m tuna is badass. 7c46 I assume. Love the "quartz" logo. Seiko needs to come out with a jeweled quartz at half the cost of a 7c46 and bring back some SQ divers.


----------



## Larsjeee (Jul 14, 2017)

Second this!



TexasTaucher said:


> The golden 1000m tuna is badass. 7c46 I assume. Love the "quartz" logo. Seiko needs to come out with a jeweled quartz at half the cost of a 7c46 and bring back some SQ divers.


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

babola said:


> ...
> Anyone noticed new style diver bezels cropping up slowly without the lume pip at 12 o'clock?


I bet those bezels are fully lumed!


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

babola said:


> ...
> Anyone noticed new style diver bezels cropping up slowly without the lume pip at 12 o'clock?


I bet those bezels are fully lumed!


----------



## jerouy (Feb 13, 2017)

Shouldn't there be some "presentation" in Baselworld? There was one last year I remember.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Hippopotamodon said:


> I bet those bezels are fully lumed!


Yes, very likely.


----------



## fluence4 (Sep 4, 2017)

jerouy said:


> Shouldn't there be some "presentation" in Baselworld? There was one last year I remember.


 Yonson said around 40 mins ago it will start in 90 min.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Yeah, I hope they'll release something along the Astron line, not just these mechanical divers.


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

Domo said:


> View attachment 12994397
> 
> 
> (Credits: MisterRolex)


I don't feel so bad missing out on SPB069 now.


----------



## mondi1911 (Jun 7, 2017)

Don`t know about you guys but im digging the solar Tunas !


----------



## huangcjz (Mar 12, 2018)

eXis10z said:


> I don't feel so bad missing out on SPB069 now.


You know there's already a JDM, non-limited-edition version, the SARX053?


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

huangcjz said:


> You know there's already a JDM, non-limited-edition version, the SARX053?


oh yes but somehow that one didn't speak to me.


----------



## royalenfield (Aug 25, 2016)

anybody knows the reference number of the new golden tuna quartz 1000m?


----------



## Gemeinagent (Jan 26, 2015)

Should be S23626 according to https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/special/baselworld2018/


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Is the YouTube video already available?


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Gemeinagent said:


> Should be S23626 according to https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/special/baselworld2018/


Thanks for the link mate :-!

By the way guys, hate to be a party pooper but the Prospex press release at that link makes it seem pretty unlikely that there's a 6105 reissue in the works... but on the plus side, the 9F GMTs aren't a Baselworld 2018 release so there might be more to come later in the year.

I love the golden Tuna and 6159 reissues even if they're both out of my price range, and looking at the green MM300 I have to say that I'm fine if that ends up being the redial in black for the regular edition.

Finally... the Tuna hands... I haven't been able to figure out why I like them on my Tuna, but not so much on these or the 051/53, and then it hit me this afternoon... I think for me it's that the mismatch of plastic painted silver and proper applied indices looks *slightly* off. It's not a big deal, but I think when they use a printed dial (like on the Tunas) it's a better match whereas these hands might look a little better with the applied indices if they were more metallic (like on the SRP Turtles).


----------



## nkwatchy (Feb 23, 2011)

That dark green Marinemaster would look incredible in natural light, I bet. Quite a fan of it.

Also, I have been vehemently opposed to the "X" so far, but I actually feel like Seiko has adjusted its proportions on the dials of this new crop. Is it just me, or is does it look slightly smaller / more compact? Still bizarre to me that they're slapping it on everything. And, to everyone who keeps telling others to "stop whining" - I'm sorry, but you're doing this hobby incorrectly (yeah, that's right) if you're not detail-oriented about it. Haha watches are ALL about the details, my friends. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Couple of links for the new models

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/prospex/sea/marinemasterpro/1968recreation

https://www.seikowatches.com/au-en/products/prospex/special/1968commemorativeedition/

https://www.seikowatches.com/au-en/products/prospex/special/1978recreation/

Interesting the green MM300 has a ceramic bezel


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

So 6L35 is a thinner movement, 45 hour PR, 28,800bph. Basically their answer to a 2892. Seems like they'll be charging a hefty premium for it.

Disappointed the blue bezel MM reinterpretation doesn't have a blue dial!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

nkwatchy said:


> That dark green Marinemaster would look incredible in natural light, I bet. Quite a fan of it.
> 
> Also, I have been vehemently opposed to the "X" so far, but I actually feel like Seiko has adjusted its proportions on the dials of this new crop. Is it just me, or is does it look slightly smaller / more compact? Still bizarre to me that they're slapping it on everything. And, to everyone who keeps telling others to "stop whining" - I'm sorry, but you're doing this hobby incorrectly (yeah, that's right) if you're not detail-oriented about it. Haha watches are ALL about the details, my friends.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


No longer a Marine Master

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

More info on the new Presage with 6L35, quite expensive though.

https://www.seikowatches.com/au-en/products/presage/special/sje073j1/


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

Maybe they'll call it a ProMast... oh wait


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

aalin13 said:


> Couple of links for the new models
> 
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/prospex/sea/marinemasterpro/1968recreation
> 
> ...


all received sapphire glass !!!
Seiko 50 years convinced and lied that hardlex glass is the best solution for diving watches


----------



## esg2145 (Feb 4, 2008)

I can live with this if this is the new MM300. I'm not 100 happy about it and prefer the previous MM200 (second hand color and dial text), but I could honestly live with the "X" on this one just like I can with the one on my Turtles. As someone else posted, it looks like they've dialed the proportions of the "X" back also, which really seems to help. Thank God this one has what I call "classic Seiko" hands too, like the previous MM300.

The Czech judge gives it a 8.0.  LOL


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

Here's the page for the Presage LE and the 6L35. Accuracy is -10/+15. Need pictures of the movement so we can see what the base is!

Here Domo, 9S25 

Djokovic Premier LE uses 4R71 caliber, skeleton version of regular 4R.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

burns78 said:


> all received sapphire glass !!!
> Seiko 50 years convinced and lied that hardlex glass is the best solution for diving watches


I like that new PS300 in green

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## esg2145 (Feb 4, 2008)

Now this is kind of cool.  -


----------



## Zyklon (Jan 28, 2015)

Really disappointed with Seiko, yet more bulky 44mm+ dive watches, as if their catalog isn't already full with watches with a similar spec.

I guess I will continue to wear my Skx007j


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

JoeOBrien said:


> Here's the page for the Presage LE and the 6L35. Accuracy is -10/+15. Need pictures of the movement so we can see what the base is!
> 
> .


SJE073J1 has the updated, the smaller crown with a protruding logo - good move


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

Yeah the case profile gives me a sort of King Seiko vibe. That and the front-loading movement.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

JoeOBrien said:


> So 6L35 is a thinner movement, 45 hour PR, 28,800bph. Basically their answer to a 2892. Seems like they'll be charging a hefty premium for it.


What do you mean? Have any non-limited 6l35 watches been announced?


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

That presage looks amazing! WHAT DOES THE MOVEMENT LOOK LIKE?? How am I supposed to sleep now? That 9S25 looks very cool too!


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

v1triol said:


> What do you mean? Have any non-limited 6l35 watches been announced?


No, but the LE is 2200 Euros in stainless steel. The case construction will account for alot of that, but when you compare it to the very similar SARX055 in titanium at 1000 EUR, I doubt the prices are going to be anywhere near 6R15 models. That was to be expected though, the 6L35 partly bridges that gap between 6R and 9S.



Domo said:


> That presage looks amazing! WHAT DOES THE MOVEMENT LOOK LIKE?? How am I supposed to sleep now?


It'll look just like a 4S! You'll see! You'll all see!!


----------



## itsmeyall (Feb 17, 2018)

v1triol said:


> SJE073J1 has the updated, the smaller crown with a protruding logo - good move


For that price they could've come up with a bracelet that actually looks like it was made for the watch - have a look through the various photos and you'll see some awful end links!


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

JoeOBrien said:


> It'll look just like a 4S! You'll see! You'll all see!!


Y'know, it's not a bad theory. Look at the small diameter of the movement - the date is quite far towards the centre, and the image of the exploded watch case shows a movement retaining ring that more ring than hole...


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes, filling the gap, finally. -10/+15 spec is quite Ok, though not sure is it a direct competitor to E2892.
I don't care about LE status, but if the finishing of the regular watches will be on SARX055/057 level I think $1-2k price range is fair enough.


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

Domo said:


> Y'know, it's not a bad theory. Look at the small diameter of the movement - the date is quite far towards the centre, and the image of the exploded watch case shows a movement retaining ring that more ring than hole...


They do say on that page that the movement is 'completely new', but we'll see I guess. Funny they didn't show any pictures of it, maybe it isn't quite ready yet. Cosmetically I mean. Where's this yonsson fellow when you need him!?


----------



## G26okie (Jul 1, 2010)

Anyone have anymore info on the golden solar tuna?


----------



## itsmeyall (Feb 17, 2018)

G26okie said:


> Anyone have anymore info on the golden solar tuna?
> 
> View attachment 12996209


Is this it? https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/news/20180322-7


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

Any news about any new SARBs?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

esg2145 said:


> Now this is kind of cool.  -


Kind of....but also really really really late to the party. After years of lumed bezels, I'm over it. It isnt a deterant to buy but certainly not a must have feature anymore.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## G26okie (Jul 1, 2010)

Thats the one, thank you!



itsmeyall said:


> Is this it? https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/news/20180322-7


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

millenbop said:


> Any news about any new SARBs?


SARBs are dead.


----------



## Stateff (Jan 22, 2012)

itsmeyall said:


> Is this it? https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/news/20180322-7


Well a recommended price of 420 Eur in Europe is more than a bargain IMO.


----------



## G26okie (Jul 1, 2010)

Stateff said:


> Well a recommended price of 420 Eur in Europe is more than a bargain IMO.


Especially because judging by the description, it has an actual metal shroud vs the plastic one of the lowercase solar tunas.


----------



## huangcjz (Mar 12, 2018)

v1triol said:


> What do you mean? Have any non-limited 6l35 watches been announced?


Seiko's LEs don't tend to be that much more expensive than the similar non-limited ones that follow - there were the 100 years of Seiko watches LEs with the red 12 in 2013, the same watches with all black numerals came out as non-LEs a couple of years later and were priced only a little bit less. Same with the other enamel dials, too - the blue enamel dial is only about 10% more than the white ones, and the non-limited blue enamel SARX053 is not much cheaper than the LE blue enamel. I'm sure they'll do the same with this one - change all the text and chapter ring markings from blue to black in a year or 2, and make it non-LE, in order to increase economies of scale in making it.


----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)

I very much like the green MM.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Seiko seem to have got rid of so much of late that I can't wait to see what they bring out.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sort big news from a brand ambassador standpoint

Seiko has taken the Cousteau family from Doxa










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Stateff (Jan 22, 2012)

G26okie said:


> Especially because judging by the description, it has an actual metal shroud vs the plastic one of the lowercase solar tunas.


Another valid point. I'll definitely keep an eye on this and order if the promises match the facts. Looks stunning. I gave up on another very painful attempt to compare, like and justify the purchase of my first Swiss watch, so it will be Seiko again


----------



## millenbop (May 23, 2012)

v1triol said:


> SARBs are dead.


So was the cocktail time.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Stateff said:


> Another valid point. I'll definitely keep an eye on this and order if the promises match the facts. Looks stunning. I gave up on another very painful attempt to compare, like and justify the purchase of my first Swiss watch, so it will be Seiko again


I'm in if this comes stateside. Perfect beater AND old style tuna hands for the win!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)

The green MM MSRP is 3,200 Euro. The SLA025's is 5,500. Ouch.


----------



## itsmeyall (Feb 17, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm in if this comes stateside. Perfect beater AND old style tuna hands for the win!


Yes it's got a lot going for it at an affordable price... The only hesitation I have with it is Seiko just haven't go the solar thing right yet.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

itsmeyall said:


> Yes it's got a lot going for it at an affordable price... The only hesitation I have with it is Seiko just haven't go the solar thing right yet.


What do you mean not right? Are there problems?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

I would say you are right.



EpsteinBarr said:


> I would say that X on dial is really disgusting


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Sort big news from a brand ambassador standpoint
> 
> Seiko has taken the Cousteau family from Doxa
> 
> ...


Very interesting, thats a big get for Seiko.


----------



## Inscrutable (Jan 17, 2010)

Ouch sje073 2,200 euros

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

G26okie said:


> Anyone have anymore info on the golden solar tuna?
> 
> View attachment 12996209


No but i hope its a nice price, their solars are usually not that expensive.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Inscrutable said:


> Ouch sje073 2,200 euros


Innovations are interesting in the plus, high price eliminates enthusiasm.


----------



## G26okie (Jul 1, 2010)

Cobia said:


> No but i hope its a nice price, their solars are usually not that expensive.


Someone posted a link earlier in the thread. Approx suggested retail price in europe will be 420 euros.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Seiko already reissued this 1000m model in 2011 with the S23611J1 and that reissue had REAL screws, not these worthless hex-keyed Chinese toy fasteners that strip at first touch. Pass.



eightbore said:


> OOH! OK...anyone know about construction? True to the original? Titanium? Monocoque case? Titanium or ceramic shroud?????


----------



## nkwatchy (Feb 23, 2011)

jdelage said:


> The green MM MSRP is 3,200 Euro. The SLA025's is 5,500. Ouch.


Good Lord.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## fluence4 (Sep 4, 2017)

We wanted sapphire and ceramic and now we have it. It's normal to be more expensive.


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

I remember there were two MM300 models in the catalog pictures that leaked just before Basel - one that looked to be black in addition to the green one we see here. 

If there is a black one to be released as well, it makes sense that this one takes over for the outgoing SBDX017 as the regular production model, seeing as the green one is limited.


----------



## fluence4 (Sep 4, 2017)

khd said:


> Gemeinagent said:
> 
> 
> > Should be S23626 according to https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/special/baselworld2018/
> ...


Good points sir! The finish on these hands are my biggest complaint. If they had polished metal finish( like normal hands) they would be completely fine.


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

I think the SBDX017 RRP was about 2350 EUR. A limited model upgraded with sapphire and a lumed ceramic bezel for 3200 isn't extortionate. The SLA025 on the other hand... the premium Seiko charges for hi-beats is hard to justify.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

fluence4 said:


> We wanted sapphire and ceramic and now we have it. It's normal to be more expensive.


I heard that. Not sure if anyone will get any discounts either being an LE and all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

G26okie said:


> Someone posted a link earlier in the thread. Approx suggested retail price in europe will be 420 euros.


Thanks, good price imo, i'll be on board for one.


----------



## LesDavidson (Nov 3, 2011)

fluence4 said:


> We wanted sapphire and ceramic and now we have it. It's normal to be more expensive.


I've seen those who were happy with the status quo, others who felt ceramic and sapphire were expected at the old price point and those who wouldn't touch an SBDX017 without these additional features and would be happy to pay any increase in cost to have these "up to date" additions.

Will be interesting to see if they now pull the trigger


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Kohe321 said:


> I remember there were two MM300 models in the catalog pictures that leaked just before Basel - one that looked to be black in addition to the green one we see here.
> 
> If there is a black one to be released as well, it makes sense that this one takes over for the outgoing SBDX017 as the regular production model, seeing as the green one is limited.


**NEW and UPCOMING Seiko watches** - Page 647


----------



## royalenfield (Aug 25, 2016)

Gemeinagent said:


> Should be S23626 according to https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/special/baselworld2018/


thanks!


----------



## MikeYankee (Mar 16, 2018)

itsmeyall said:


> For that price they could've come up with a bracelet that actually looks like it was made for the watch - have a look through the various photos and you'll see some awful end links!


Damn, now can't unsee!


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

MikeYankee said:


> Damn, now can't unsee!


I think it looks great. GS has been using that bracelet fo years.


----------



## fluence4 (Sep 4, 2017)

itsmeyall said:


> G26okie said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have anymore info on the golden solar tuna?
> ...


Is the shroud made from plastic? I guess for 420 euro it is.


----------



## G26okie (Jul 1, 2010)

fluence4 said:


> Is the shroud made from plastic? I guess for 420 euro it is.


I mentioned it earlier, but the specs at the bottom mention this:

Specifications
 Stainless steel with black hard coating and gold color coating

Which makes me think the shroud is metal.


----------



## daytripper (Jul 28, 2013)

totally want an spb079


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

These new releases makes me want their discontinued watches even more.

I see what you're doing Seiko..lol


----------



## Deep.Eye (Jul 17, 2016)

Totally not impressed with the new divers....Seiko didn't notice the downsizing trend. Much more interested in the new Tudor BB58, dimensions and pricewise. 
The new movement looks interesting though.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Kohe321 said:


> I remember there were two MM300 models in the catalog pictures that leaked just before Basel - one that looked to be black in addition to the green one we see here.
> 
> If there is a black one to be released as well, it makes sense that this one takes over for the outgoing SBDX017 as the regular production model, seeing as the green one is limited.


eh im pretty sure the black one you saw was the hi-beat LE that's even more spendy than the green one.
I have yet to see a production mm released. The closest regular production thing I've seen has been the expected SPB077 / SPB079, which have the same dial but with the arrow hands.

I fear that dial wont be on more than one watch and the mm's as we know them are just done.
I hope I'm wrong. Someone please correct me if they've seen real word or pics of a new production mm model.


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

https://klocksnack.se/threads/molle-och-yonsson-baselworld-2018.89679/page-7









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

and I just sold my SBDX001! Why? WHY?


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

So I haven't been following the Seiko news, and I am sure it has been discussed in here, but any news on any new mm300s besides the green one?


----------



## G26okie (Jul 1, 2010)

Condor97 said:


> https://klocksnack.se/threads/molle-och-yonsson-baselworld-2018.89679/page-7
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that is way thinner.


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

G26okie said:


> Wow that is way thinner.


Than what? Again, that's the SPB077, the modern re-interpretation, not a new MM300.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

re: large diver size, we at least know it's in the works with GS. That said, we all just need to come to terms with Seiko being the company that introduced the Tuna in the 70s; Large is a given!


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

JoeOBrien said:


> Than what? Again, that's the SPB077, the modern re-interpretation, not a new MM300.


Yes, also I'm waiting for info about the new MM300 ...


----------



## javito (Mar 1, 2018)

Me too, waiting for the new MM300. I don't bother with the X if it have some improvements like ceramic bezel and sapphire crystal.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

javito said:


> Me too, waiting for the new MM300. I don't bother with the X if it have some improvements like ceramic bezel and sapphire crystal.


Exactly same mood here |>


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

pokpok said:


> These new releases makes me want their discontinued watches even more.


I agree with this.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Deep.Eye said:


> Totally not impressed with the new divers....Seiko didn't notice the downsizing trend. Much more interested in the new Tudor BB58, dimensions and pricewise.
> The new movement looks interesting though.


Agree with this too.

There's always next year...


----------



## Drewkeys (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm personally not feeling any of these 🤷.♂


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmeyall (Feb 17, 2018)

Drewkeys said:


> I'm personally not feeling any of these 路.♂


Have to say, defeatedly, I agree. Maybe some morsel in the lower price ranges yet to be revealed? Maybe not.


----------



## Drewkeys (Aug 23, 2017)

itsmeyall said:


> Have to say, defeatedly, I agree. Maybe some morsel in the lower price ranges yet to be revealed? Maybe not.


Yeah, there are enough awesome seiko models I don't have, to even care about these new ones.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EpsteinBarr (May 21, 2013)

andygog said:


> and I just sold my SBDX001! Why? WHY?


I had such irrestible impulse... but fortunately I put old MM300 to the watch box and keep it


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

people said the "Willard" would be revealed today, no one's posted anything on it. is that still just people guessing or do we KNOW it's real? would have thought to seen pics by now.


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

The SLA019 will be my next non-vintage Seiko.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> people said the "Willard" would be revealed today, no one's posted anything on it. is that still just people guessing or do we KNOW it's real? would have thought to seen pics by now.


Considering Switzerland is GMT +1, I would venture everyone is already at dinner by now.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Terry Lennox said:


> Considering Switzerland is GMT +1, I would venture everyone is already at dinner by now.


that's what i'm saying, basically. so, it was completely a myth then?


----------



## huangcjz (Mar 12, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> that's what i'm saying, basically. so, it was completely a myth then?


Basically all the automatics announced today apart from the new blue enamel dial LEs and lower-end watches such as the Novak Djokovic watches and smaller Cocktail Times had already been leaked back in December, so I doubt that there'll be anything else new. They've got to save some historical re-issues for the future. The similar 6309 re-issue was only launched a couple of years ago, so I doubt that a 6105 re-issue will be coming this year. There's some stuff that was leaked that won't be announced until later, or possible next year - Grand Seiko 9F quartz GMTs.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

I wonder if they will talk about the any new Alpinist ??


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

I love so many aspects of the Green MM SLA019, but just a few things holding me back.

The price is probably at my top end of tolerable, but the killer is the case size - 44.3mm diameter, 50.5mm L2L and 15mm thickness are too much for me.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

huangcjz said:


> Basically all the automatics announced today apart from the new blue enamel dial LEs and the Novak Djokovic watches had already been leaked back in December, so I doubt that there'll be anything else new. They've got to save some historical re-issues for the future. The similar 6309 re-issue was only launched a couple of years ago, so I doubt that a 6105 re-issue will be coming this year.


i wasn't that pumped for it, i couldn't afford it anyway. but some people were absolutely convinced it was a thing. that disappointment's gotta suck =)


----------



## SteveJ (Jul 13, 2016)

Zyklon said:


> Really disappointed with Seiko, yet more bulky 44mm+ dive watches, as if their catalog isn't already full with watches with a similar spec.
> I guess I will continue to wear my Skx007j


So I guess that you aren't a fan of the mini-turtle?


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

No Astrons this year? Saving up for the 50th next year?


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

There were some 'sport' versions of the Astron Executive line announced, including the usual Djokovic LE.


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

The following pictures come from yonsson's instagram page. Bear your likes down on the glorious yonsson!!


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

More yonsson goodies!!


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

And a couple more...
I saved the best till last tee hee hee


----------



## ramonesf2 (Feb 2, 2015)

RogerP said:


> The SLA019 will be my next non-vintage Seiko.


I already ordered one


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

JoeOBrien said:


> There were some 'sport' versions of the Astron Executive line announced, including the usual Djokovic LE.


Thanks. Is there not a single place to see a list of all the new pieces? I'll suffer the official renderings to just get a list.


----------



## GalvoAg (Mar 22, 2018)

ramonesf2 said:


> RogerP said:
> 
> 
> > The SLA019 will be my next non-vintage Seiko.
> ...


Where? I need this bad boy.


----------



## lestorfreemon (Jul 25, 2017)

Domo said:


> And a couple more...
> I saved the best till last tee hee hee
> 
> View attachment 12997623
> ...


This watch is something else. Curious as to what the final specs will be.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Benoît Crémant (Feb 14, 2017)

I just love this JLC Reverso Gran'Sport. Q2908410. That dial is a work of art. I would very much like to know its monetary used market value. Unfortunately there are none whatsoever for sale on Chrono24. There's other Gran'Sport variations, but none cut the mustard. Does anyone know what a fair price would be?









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

New Seiko JLC Reverso? Say what?:-d


----------



## Benoît Crémant (Feb 14, 2017)

T1meout said:


> New Seiko JLC Reverso? Say what?:-d


Oopsie. Wrong thread. How do I take this down?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

Cleerdin said:


> I just love this JLC Reverso Gran'Sport. Q2908410. That dial is a work of art. I would very much like to know its monetary used market value. Unfortunately there are none whatsoever for sale on Chrono24. There's other Gran'Sport variations, but none cut the mustard. Does anyone know what a fair price would be?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might not get an answer here, Your on the Seiko Baselworld 2018 release thread.....

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Benoît Crémant (Feb 14, 2017)

davym2112 said:


> You might not get an answer here, Your on the Seiko Baselworld 2018 release thread.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


I might not. My bad. How do I take this down? I am new here.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Cleerdin said:


> Oopsie. Wrong thread. How do I take this down?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


You can't. I'd leave it. It funny, or else you can just remove everything and leave a blank post. But since we already quoted it, you might as well leave it.


----------



## Pgg365247 (May 31, 2013)

What an absolute whiff... can't adequately express my level of disappointment at the moment. I'm a HUGE Seiko fan and own quite a few of their pieces. Some of their decisions recently have left me absolutely scratching my head.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm not really a fan of the reverso... but it is better than 90%+ of what I have seen from seiko @ basel


very very underwhelmed.... very..


----------



## MID (May 16, 2006)

I not sure why some folks are disappointed in Seiko's showing at Basel this year. On the diver side they had the green MM 300 (yes, it still an "MM" to me), the SLA025, a new tuna, and some rather nice less expensive divers. There's the 6L35, a new slimmer movement. The VFA hi-beat watches, with sublime dials, and the 9F homages. And, there's the rose gold Eicihi II, which we must not overlook. I'd say that's a rather nice group of achievements.

True, many of them are too expensive for many of us. But, we're in this hobby not just to spend, but to learn and admire. That "X" or "PS" or whatever it is seems to upset a lot of folks. I can live with it.

Last year, Seiko hit some grand slams. But, you can't always hit grand slams. Solid triples win games too.

In general, I'd say the all of showings -- not just Seiko -- at both Basel and SIHH have given WISes a lot to like.

Now, where are those 9F based GMTs?!


----------



## Akimbo (Feb 14, 2018)

pokpok said:


> These new releases makes me want their discontinued watches even more.
> 
> I see what you're doing Seiko..lol


You better grab one quick, they are almost gone. I snagged a sarb017 few weeks ago from Seiyajapan but they have been sold out for some time now.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

MID said:


> I not sure why some folks are disappointed in Seiko's showing at Basel this year. On the diver side they had the green MM 300 (yes, it still an "MM" to me), the SLA025, a new tuna, and some rather nice less expensive divers. There's the 6L35, a new slimmer movement. The VFA hi-beat watches, with sublime dials, and the 9F homages. And, there's the rose gold Eicihi II, which we must not overlook. I'd say that's a rather nice group of achievements.
> 
> True, many of them are too expensive for many of us. But, we're in this hobby not just to spend, but to learn and admire. That "X" or "PS" or whatever it is seems to upset a lot of folks. I can live with it.
> 
> ...


I hoped for smaller divers >=1k and no date watches.. the 6l35 was a wise decision btw. (something they terribly needed anyay)


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Do I see the cartoon "X" on _*both*_ the dial and crown now??



Domo said:


> The following pictures come from yonsson's instagram page. Bear your likes down on the glorious yonsson!!
> 
> View attachment 12997595
> 
> ...


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

With the 6L35 I was hoping for something a bit more impressive, e.g. a longer power reserve. But if it turns out it is in fact based on the 4L25 then it's the best-quality non-GS movement Seiko has had in a decade, so it can't be sniffed at.

As for the VFAs, I really don't want to be a negative nancy, but... 34 days to regulate a movement to a standard that a certain other brand uses for its entire lineup? The watches themselves are stunning, but I can't help but feel GS has some catching up to do.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

lestorfreemon said:


> This watch is something else. Curious as to what the final specs will be.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




__
http://instagr.am/p/Bgov1MSBqrX/

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

MID said:


> I not sure why some folks are disappointed in Seiko's showing at Basel this year. On the diver side they had the green MM 300 (yes, it still an "MM" to me), the SLA025, a new tuna, and some rather nice less expensive divers. There's the 6L35, a new slimmer movement. The VFA hi-beat watches, with sublime dials, and the 9F homages. And, there's the rose gold Eicihi II, which we must not overlook. I'd say that's a rather nice group of achievements.
> 
> True, many of them are too expensive for many of us. But, we're in this hobby not just to spend, but to learn and admire. That "X" or "PS" or whatever it is seems to upset a lot of folks. I can live with it.
> 
> ...


Just my opinion.....I think Seiko is in the process of doing what the Star Wars franchise did in their last movie. One last hurrah for the old stuff and then get rid of the old and bring in the new. I think it kind of alienates people who have been around Seiko all these years.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Is Seiko standing next to the 6L35 Presgae with a baseball bat or something? I've seen so many instagram photos of it and no-one's snapped a piccy of the movement! :think:


----------



## nkwatchy (Feb 23, 2011)

bmdaia said:


> Do I see the cartoon "X" on _*both*_ the dial and crown now??


And so The Green Lantern was born. Looks amazing, Xs and all.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

MID said:


> I not sure why some folks are disappointed in Seiko's showing at Basel this year. On the diver side they had the green MM 300 (yes, it still an "MM" to me), the SLA025, a new tuna, and some rather nice less expensive divers. There's the 6L35, a new slimmer movement. The VFA hi-beat watches, with sublime dials, and the 9F homages. And, there's the rose gold Eicihi II, which we must not overlook. I'd say that's a rather nice group of achievements.
> 
> True, many of them are too expensive for many of us. But, we're in this hobby not just to spend, but to learn and admire. That "X" or "PS" or whatever it is seems to upset a lot of folks. I can live with it.
> 
> ...


I had a deposit down on the sla025. I love the idea of a reissue of one of my favorite Seiko divers (already have the sla017) and the hi beat is a welcomed addition. But, at its price point it's not that I can't afford it, it's that I have a hard time seeing that value. If it had a GS quality bracelet/clasp, and an extremely nice strap like the SD tuna, it may be closer to being justified. I haven't even seen a bracelet for it, so it may have one.

I know it's size is close to original one. However, if they made it a 42mm x 13mm (at most) with an adequate quality bracelet to support it, I'd be all over it at 5500.

It's huge. I'm sure it's heavy. Probably would have trouble with a shirt cuff. At 5500, I want the ability to wear it in all occasions like a submariner or sea dweller. You can't do that with this sla.

Plus how well is the movement regulated? I don't know the specs of the sla025, but all other watch brands at the 5500 range run within a few seconds a day. Even the SBGA229/231 are in that price bracket (I bought an sbga031 new for less than that), and it appears to be a substantial upgrade over that.

Instead of a triple, it feels more like a single.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

kamonjj said:


> I had a deposit down on the sla025. I love the idea of a reissue of one of my favorite Seiko divers (already have the sla017) and the hi beat is a welcomed addition. But, at its price point it's not that I can't afford it, it's that I have a hard time seeing that value. If it had a GS quality bracelet/clasp, and an extremely nice strap like the SD tuna, it may be closer to being justified. I haven't even seen a bracelet for it, so it may have one.
> 
> I know it's size is close to original one. However, if they made it a 42mm x 13mm (at most) with an adequate quality bracelet to support it, I'd be all over it at 5500.
> 
> ...


Feeling the same to be honest.Couldnt wait for Basel to see the real like pics but so far havnt seen a single photo that makes me really want it anymore at that price.
My other gripe from the very start was that it was going to be too close aesthetically to my SBDX012 anyway.
Seriously considering moving my deposit over to the green MM300 which I really like.
Guess I will have to wait to actually see it in the flesh...

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

davym2112 said:


> Feeling the same to be honest.Couldnt wait for Basel to see the real like pics but so far havnt seen a single photo that makes me really want it anymore at that price.
> My other gripe from the very start was that it was going to be too close aesthetically to my SBDX012 anyway.
> Seriously considering moving my deposit over to the green MM300 which I really like.
> Guess I will have to wait to actually see it in the flesh...
> ...


Yes, and the sbdx012 was half the price of this sla025 when it was released. I know, it's a substantial upgrade in some ways (movement, and sapphire), but I'm not seeing twice the cost unless it has a Rolex or omega quality bracelet.

I love the minimal text of the sla025, the gold hands and surrounds. But I just want more. I'm Sorry. Take my man of Seiko card hahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## javito (Mar 1, 2018)

Any news about a non limited edition of the MM300 or it will be just the Green MM300 for this year...


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

javito said:


> Any news about a non limited edition of the MM300 or it will be just the Green MM300 for this year...


Exactly what I was about to ask,surely the regular black model will follow the green limited edition.

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

We have to remember that Basel isn't the be all end all for watch releases (case in point, no focus at all on the 9F GMT's, etc.) and they're likely to spread things out over the course of the year, not to mention everything else we haven't seen/hasn't leaked. We will most likely see a PS300 (see what I did there) eventually, but they're not talking about it right now, unless @yonsson convinces them otherwise?!)


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

So, the SPB077/079. 

Diameter 44mm. Not a problem for me.

Case appears to be similar to the SBDX017, and that can only be a good thing.

I see it has a sapphire. I couldn't care less about this. Hardlex is just fine, arguably better. As for the AR coating, I don't know if it's internal, external or both. I really hope it's not external.

Proportions of the dial and hands seems to be good. I don't quite know what to think about the giant arrow hour hand - I think it's one of those things you can only judge properly when seen in person.

Overall it puts me in mind of the SBDX017 after a few tweaks. I had a SBDX017 and eventually parted company with it as I felt it suffered from small dial/big hands, which made it feel way too cluttered in that respect. But I loved the case!

So I am quite tempted by the SPB077/079. But that hour hand...


----------



## fluence4 (Sep 4, 2017)

PYLTN said:


> So, the SPB077/079.
> 
> Diameter 44mm. Not a problem for me.
> 
> ...


It's really nice, maybe the best release. The only thing that bug me are the hand. The shape is great imo, they are bold and readable BUT that finish on them is super bad. I mean it's like they are painted with some grey/ silverish paint. If they were polished/ brushed it would be much better.


----------



## fluence4 (Sep 4, 2017)

Seiko is great at this baselworld imo. The only letdown for me is the sla025- the proportions can't match the 6159.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

ahonobaka said:


> We have to remember that Basel isn't the be all end all for watch releases (case in point, no focus at all on the 9F GMT's, etc.) and they're likely to spread things out over the course of the year, not to mention everything else we haven't seen/hasn't leaked. We will most likely see a PS300 (see what I did there) eventually, but they're not talking about it right now, unless @yonsson convinces them otherwise?!)


This is exactly what seiko do, they keep a steady stream in interesting things coming all year to keep the interest for collectors up.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

A few thoughts....

Unlike Rolex, Seiko have always released new models throughout the year. Last year they released some models within days after Baselworld closing. Rest assured that those 9F GMT’s, eventually will get released through the course of the year.

It also appears that they have adopted Rolex’s release method, which first and foremost focuses on releasing new models in precious metals and at a later date, SS. They appear to be doing the same with the MM300. They have decided to first release the limited edition hulk at Baselworld and the regular version at a later date, which makes perfectly good sense. It will only add to the anticipation and create more hype. Hopefully, unlike Rolex, we won’t have to wait until next year’s Baselworld for it.

Lastly, we continue to see a trend in which Seiko has upped their game by producing better quality, more expensive watches, and thinning down their more affordable models, such as to distance themselves from, and not have to be in direct competition with wearables and smart watches.


----------



## jerouy (Feb 13, 2017)

I would say the most interesting SEIKO piece so far is SARA015/SJE073, which marks a return of the dead SARA line back in the early 2000 -- it was expensive then so no wonder it is still expensive now...
Good to know SEIKO finally starts offering something fundamentally superior than 7S/4R/6R family.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

mms said:


> View attachment 12998359


Anybody know the size of these? are they baby tuna size of about 47mm or lower case solar size of about 45mm?
Im hoping they are larger like the baby tuna.
love this black gold model.


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

Domo said:


> Is Seiko standing next to the 6L35 Presgae with a baseball bat or something? I've seen so many instagram photos of it and no-one's snapped a piccy of the movement! :think:


Yeah from the absence of caseback photos (of many watches) I assume they're mostly samples without movements in them. You'd think they'd have the movement on display somewhere though!


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

burns78 said:


> all received sapphire glass !!!
> Seiko 50 years convinced and lied that hardlex glass is the best solution for diving watches


Seiko hasn't lied nor convinced, it was the watch guys at forums!
There is a thread somewhere in the World Wide Web with an interview with one of Seikos engineers and the man clearly stated that at the same thickness, Sapphire is in every way better than Hardlex, both scratch and shatter resistance, BUT at that time (it was some years ago) they werent able to produce thick sapphire crystals that are required for divers in a profitable way, apparently they would have a lot of failed pieces they would have to throw away. I guess they solved that issue so now they can offer it in more divers.

I found it:
_
Authored by *petew*

I recently emailed Tokunaga about the use of Sapphire in the new 1000M. His response cleared some misconceptions that I and others have been under the assumption of over the past few years. (Ed Rader..you now can say "I told you so."







)

Here was his very illuminating response to my question: "I see that Seiko will use sapphire glass in the new 1000M diver. Are you now confident that sapphire is a better material than hardlex?"

First of all, if you have misunderstood because of my shortage of explanation at the last glass explanation on the S&C Forum, I must apologize to you for it. What I meant at the explanation is the reason why Seiko has adopted high-quality Hardlex on 1000m professional diver's watch is that "cost performance is excellent." I never said that high-quality Hardlex surpasses Sapphire on the performance of the material itself. And I meant that the loss-rate rises high in case of making a larger and thicker Sapphire glass, as a reason the cost of Sapphire is high.

http://www.network54.com/Forum/messa...eid=1037842045

OK, I would explain the meaning more concretely.

The resistance to pressure which SEIKO1000m is virtually asked is at least 2000m or more. High-quality Hardlex of 4mm thickness adopted on 1000m clears this standard. On the other hand, in order to secure the resistance to pressure as same level as that of high-quality Hardlex (4mm) by using Sapphire, the thickness of about 3mm is required. Although both performances are same grade, Sapphire (3mm) is higher about the cost, therefore high-quality Hardlex (4mm) is superior to Sapphire (3mm). -- Incidentally, the thickest Sapphire that SEIKO uses now is less than 3mm. The resistance to pressure of Sapphire (less than 3mm) is inferior to that of high-quality Hardlex (4mm) --

Then, how about the Sapphire of 4mm thickness? Compared with the cost of high-quality Hardlex (4mm), that of Sapphire (4mm) rises very high. However, about the resistance to pressure and the durability of Sapphire (4mm), it exceeds that of high-quality Hardlex (4mm). In order for Sapphire (4mm) to exceed high-quality Hardlex (4mm) also at the point of cost performance, we have needed to reduce the manufacture cost of Sapphire (4mm) further.

In recent years, with producing various kinds of PROSPEX watches, the adoption of Sapphire glass has been promoted, and so many Sapphire glasses of 2mm or more thickness can be manufactured stably. By the improvement of manufacture technology which is related to it, SEIKO has succeeded in reducing the manufacture cost of Sapphire (4mm) to a half of that of 1986. And this time, this Sapphire (4mm) has been carried on new 1000m professional diver's watch.

One of the key concepts of the SEIKO's watch making is "The highest cost performance watch in the world." As I mentioned before, SEIKO 1000m professional diver's watch is one of a few saturation diving specifications watches in the world, and has the highest water-tightness and the air-tightness at a price of about 130,000 yen.

By this time's model change, user's cost goes up about 30,000 yen, but I judged that the cost performance of the new model exceeded that of the present model, by considering synthetically the merits, such as the further improvement of resistance to pressure and durability, the materials of the world highest performance, user's attachment to Sapphire glass, and the other various elements.

*At the meaning above, yes, I am confident that Sapphire is better than Hardlex.*

Sorry for the long message, but I hope this is helpful for you and other S&C Forumers.
Sincerely yours,

Ikuo Tokunaga_


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

JoeOBrien said:


> Yeah from the absence of caseback photos (of many watches) I assume they're mostly samples without movements in them. You'd think they'd have the movement on display somewhere though!


Yonsson already posted that the exhibited watches are dummy's and therefore devoid of movement, ergo there are no movements which can be photographed. It beats me why Seiko doesn't exhibited an uncashed newly released 6L35. Pretty dumb of them.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Marrin said:


> Seiko hasn't lied nor convinced, it was the watch guys at forums!


thank you very much


----------



## cheesa (Jun 12, 2013)

Are the case dimensions of the Green MM300/SLA019 the same as the SBDX017?


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi, 
I went out to the global Seiko site to read up om their new releases and noticed that all the Marinemaster tunas are gone. I wonder if they pulled them to make way for the re branding to Prospex.

https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/prospex/lineup


----------



## BJ19 (Apr 10, 2017)

I am quite curious about the second hand market prices of SLA025 and green MM and the potential to grow the price.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Cobia said:


> Anybody know the size of these? are they baby tuna size of about 47mm or lower case solar size of about 45mm?
> Im hoping they are larger like the baby tuna.
> love this black gold model.


Yeah, love that black gold model, too !










According to the specs, these are 46.7mm dia, 12.4mm thick.

SNE498
Caliber V157
 Powered by light energy
Accuracy: +/- 15 seconds per month (between 5°C and 35°C)

Specifications
Stainless steel with black hard coating and gold color coating
Screw back. Screw-down crown
Diameter: 46.7 mm, Thickness: 12.4 mm
Water resistance: 200 m diver's
Magnetic resistance: 4,800 A/m
Silicone strap

Looking at those pics, I don't really think the shrouds are metal ... more likely some form of plastic.

Regards,


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Duplicate post !


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

phlabrooy said:


> Yeah, love that black gold model, too !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, appreciate it, yes plastic shroud it looks like.


----------



## hb5 (Jan 21, 2012)

Jeffie007 said:


> Hi,
> I went out to the global Seiko site to read up om their new releases and noticed that all the Marinemaster tunas are gone. I wonder if they pulled them to make way for the re branding to Prospex.
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/prospex/lineup


Here they are...

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/sea


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

hb5 said:


> Here they are...
> 
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/sea


not a lot of 39 \ 41 mm


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

YoureTerrific said:


> Thanks. Is there not a single place to see a list of all the new pieces? I'll suffer the official renderings to just get a list.


Go here mate: https://www.baselbrochure2018.com/seiko/data/seiko2018.pdf



ahonobaka said:


> We have to remember that Basel isn't the be all end all for watch releases (case in point, no focus at all on the 9F GMT's, etc.) and they're likely to spread things out over the course of the year, not to mention everything else we haven't seen/hasn't leaked. We will most likely see a PS300 (see what I did there) eventually, but they're not talking about it right now, unless @yonsson convinces them otherwise?!)


True... SRP turtles, Orange Samurai, SLA017 and SPB051/053... none of these recent releases happened at Baselworld right?



fluence4 said:


> It's really nice, maybe the best release. The only thing that bug me are the hand. The shape is great imo, they are bold and readable BUT that finish on them is super bad. I mean it's like they are painted with some grey/ silverish paint. If they were polished/ brushed it would be much better.


I completely agree... I have these hands on my SBBN033 and they match up fine with the printed dial, but look a little incongruous on watches where the dial has applied polished markers IMO.


----------



## ramonesf2 (Feb 2, 2015)

GalvoAg said:


> Where? I need this bad boy.


I believe all Grand Seiko dealers should be getting some.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

Cleerdin said:


> I might not. My bad. How do I take this down? I am new here.


You don't. You just have to live with the shame and dishonor you have brought against yourself and your family. It's the Japanese way. Welcome to /f21!


----------



## huangcjz (Mar 12, 2018)

jerouy said:


> I would say the most interesting SEIKO piece so far is SARA015/SJE073, which marks a return of the dead SARA line back in the early 2000 -- it was expensive then so no wonder it is still expensive now...
> Good to know SEIKO finally starts offering something fundamentally superior than 7S/4R/6R family.


From searching and seeing some Japanese blogs, I see where you got the SARA model number from - if you go on Seiko Japan's Japanese language version of the website (not the English language version of the Seiko Japan website!), then you can see the Japanese model numbers in the press release - SARA015 for the SJE073, and the new blue enamel ripple/wave dial LEs are SARX059 for the basic model, and SARW039 for the power reserve one. I can't post the link since I'm too new here.


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

SLA025 price is $1000 cheaper in US than I thought.
Stupid temptation. But it does seem too big for me. Original size looks better.

EDIT: Nevermind, was a typo from the AD.


----------



## earl.dieta (Aug 19, 2011)

I was looking forward to the SLA025 then I see 44.8mm diameter x 15.7mm height
I understand the original had the same dimension but I was hoping for a 39mm 'luxury' Seiko watch


----------



## imdamian (Mar 10, 2017)

mms said:


> View attachment 12998359


love these! did i see lume from 0-15?! sne498 does resemble alot like SBDN028...


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Has Seiko released an equivalent model as a replacement for the SARG009/011?


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

lestorfreemon said:


> This watch is something else. Curious as to what the final specs will be.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here we go.

Google Translate

<Seiko pro specs> Marine master professional 
1968 Mechanical Divers Reprint Design 
 Part number SBEX 007 Suggested retail price 550,000 yen + tax Case Stainless steel (diamond shield) strap Reinforced silicon (black) Dial black Sales volume 1,500 in the world only Expected release date Saturday, June 9


Glass Material: Dual Curve Sapphire Glass (Internal Anti-Reflective Coating) 
 Waterproof performance: 300 m saturated water resistant 
 Anti-magnetic performance: Anti-magnetic clock (JIS magnetic resistant watch 1 kind) 
 Case size: [OD] 44.8 mm (without crown) [Thickness] 15.7 mm 
 Others: reverse rotation prevention bezel, screw lock type crown 
 After-sales service: manufacturer's warranty Warranty period 1 year 
*[Movement specifications]*

Mechanical movement caliber 8L55


 Hoisting method: Automatic winding 
 Time accuracy: average day difference + 15 seconds to -10 seconds (when worn on the arm at 5 ° C to 35 ° C temperature) 
 Power reserve: about 55 hours 
 Number of stones: 37 stones 
 Vibration frequency: 36,000 vibration / hour (10 vibrations / second) 
 Additional function: Date display function


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Loving this - !



Domo said:


> And a couple more...
> I saved the best till last tee hee hee
> 
> View attachment 12997623
> ...


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

I so, so want -


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

hiro1963 said:


> Here we go.
> 
> Google Translate
> 
> ...


Mmmmmh
$5.5k for an unregulated watch that's also too big and most importantly way too thick, can't wait!

I am a huge seiko fan, willing to accept the flaws because of the generally excellent retail price. 
If they keep the flaws and raise the prices the brand makes no sense.

At this price I'll get a second hand five digit Explorer II in excellent condition, thanks a lot.


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

Those shippo dials are lovely, but personally I'm not into roman numerals. If that 6R27 version had baton markers, or the laurel-style arabic numerals, I'd be all over it.



Seppia said:


> Mmmmmh
> $5.5k for an unregulated watch that's also too big and most importantly way too thick, can't wait!


Yeah I didn't realise 8L55 had the same accuracy spec as the 8L35. Seiko doesn't make much of an effort to make hi-beat appealing, even at GS level. Why would you pay premiums of about $1000 for a movement that is barely any more precise than its lower-beat counterpart?


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Mmmmmh
> $5.5k for an unregulated watch that's also too big and most importantly way too thick, can't wait!
> 
> I am a huge seiko fan, willing to accept the flaws because of the generally excellent retail price.
> ...


Yeah, I don't know what's up with that.

Look at the SLA017 that Spencer Klein got.
He was really disappointed by the numbers of the movement in that watch. It should be so much better.

Part 1: 



Part 2: 



Better, but amplitude still way too low. Also, there were marks on the inside of the caseback.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

As much as I like the Solar Tuna's gold tint and actually rather like the texture of that shroud and the new-old hands.. I can't help but to feel it's a cop-out tuna, a real one has a 7c46.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

Real tunas need a ceramic or metal shroud too. Plastic is nice for g-shocks but not for tunas.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

walrusmonger said:


> Real tunas need a ceramic or metal shroud too. Plastic is nice for g-shocks but not for tunas.


Agreed 100%. 
I'd rather pay a bit more and have a metal shroud. 
It's a pity because I think the concept of a solar Tuna is very likeable.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

Seppia said:


> Agreed 100%.
> I'd rather pay a bit more and have a metal shroud.
> It's a pity because I think the concept of a solar Tuna is very likeable.


Yes, I agree! The silver solar is nice too, but the cheaper solar movement and plastic shroud cheapens them for me too much.


----------



## StartSomething (Jan 2, 2012)

khd said:


> Go here mate: https://www.baselbrochure2018.com/seiko/data/seiko2018.pdf


Thanks for posting that brochure!
And here's that 6L35 movement picture that is contained within 









Best
H


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

My bet on the 6L35 is a 4L25 base with magic-lever winding. That way Seiko can say it's "based" on the 6R15.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

walrusmonger said:


> Yes, I agree! The silver solar is nice too, but the cheaper solar movement and plastic shroud cheapens them for me too much.


Looks like a perfect watch for an aftermarket shroud to be made.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

StartSomething said:


> Thanks for posting that brochure!
> And here's that 6L35 movement picture that is contained within
> 
> View attachment 13000935
> ...


Does high beat really equal to better accuracy? I have old vintage Omegas with low beat movements and its accurate as can be.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

khd said:


> Go here mate: https://www.baselbrochure2018.com/seiko/data/seiko2018.pdf
> 
> True... SRP turtles, Orange Samurai, SLA017 and SPB051/053... none of these recent releases happened at Baselworld right?
> 
> I completely agree... I have these hands on my SBBN033 and they match up fine with the printed dial, but look a little incongruous on watches where the dial has applied polished markers IMO.


SLA017 and 051/053 all were released at basel 2017

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## StartSomething (Jan 2, 2012)

Domo said:


> My bet on the 6L35 is a 4L25 base with magic-lever winding. That way Seiko can say it's "based" on the 6R15.


Unfortunately, the automatic winding components are not visible.
I would expect an integrated automatic winding device however, the ML-type would take up too much in height given that the whole movement is only 3.7 mm in thickness.

Best
H


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

StartSomething said:


> Unfortunately, the automatic winding components are not visible.
> I would expect an integrated automatic winding device however, the ML-type would take up too much in height given that the whole movement is only 3.7 mm in thickness.
> 
> Best
> H


Humpf.....Good point actually! |>


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

imdamian said:


> love these! did i see lume from 0-15?! sne498 does resemble alot like SBDN028...


They look really similar..indices are different. I think they look better on the SNE498


----------



## StartSomething (Jan 2, 2012)

Domo said:


> My bet on the 6L35 is a 4L25 base ...


Definitely Soprod A10/4L based.
Interestingly - over the 4L- the 6L calibre now has diafix shock protection...

Best
H


----------



## watchw (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm Somewhat disappointed so far...


----------



## 8man (Feb 14, 2015)

imdamian said:


> love these! did i see lume from 0-15?! sne498 does resemble alot like SBDN028...


Thought the same thing at first. They seem to have more traditional "tunaish" bezels though, which I absolutely love. Not to mention the handset.

Never really felt anything for SBDN's. The thick solar chrono bezels just don't do it for me.

For comparison:


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm sure you've all seen this already, but Time+Tide has some high quality video up:





The "Save the ocean" turtle looks amazing; The SLA also looks much better than I suspected based on all the photos so far, but still huge even compared to the original IMO


----------



## Mainspring13 (Jul 2, 2013)

ahonobaka said:


> I'm sure you've all seen this already, but Time+Tide has some high quality video up:


Thanks for posting that.

SLA025 looks amazing in that vid. absolute stunner. still think it's priced a little too high but wow...

more pics and vids I see of the Golden Tuna, more I like... I just wish it had the Suwa logo at the three...


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

ahonobaka said:


> I'm sure you've all seen this already, but Time+Tide has some high quality video up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed on the turtle. Love that dial.
Nice video, heavy on the reflections though.


----------



## Xeticus (Apr 18, 2015)

JoeOBrien said:


> So 6L35 is a thinner movement, 45 hour PR, 28,800bph. Basically their answer to a 2892. Seems like they'll be charging a hefty premium for it.
> 
> Disappointed the blue bezel MM reinterpretation doesn't have a blue dial!


I see a lot of people going gaga over the thinness which is nice I guess. 28,800bph!!!!! That's the part that got my attention. I really love the look of the SARX055 and SARX057 and will probably end up buying both but the low bph bugged me. The SARX055 would be a perfect or near perfect watch with a smoother sweeping seconds hand I feel.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> SLA017 and 051/053 all were released at basel 2017
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Thanks for clarifying that mate









So is it fair to say that they mainly release the higher end stuff at Baselworld and just drop the cheaper stuff at random times throughout the year? I hope so, because that might mean there's still hope for the (seemingly baseless) 6105 rumours that keep popping up ?


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Some nice instagram pics of the SBGR311

































(Credits: Timeless and det.briscoe)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

khd said:


> Thanks for clarifying that mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seiko is just different, look at the GS stuff released this year at Basel. Cool from a technical standpoint but not really sales blockbusters......at least compared to the stuff they do sell well. They march to their own drumbeat....
Sometimes off beat from everyone else.

But the good news is that they will continue with new releases throughout the year. Doubtful about the 6105 though....at least for this year. When the Willard comes back it will be a big deal though and I'll be waiting!

To answer your question last year at basel they had several cheaper releases after the sla017 was announced. And then throughout the year as well.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## verdi88 (May 13, 2016)

How about these models?

https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2018/3/24/baselworld-2018-releases-presage-karesansui-zen-garden

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

PYLTN said:


> So, the SPB077/079.
> 
> Diameter 44mm. Not a problem for me.
> 
> ...


Just found this :-

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBDC063

Appears to be the same watch? I thought the numbers were normally the same albeit with different letters, e.g. SBDC051/SPB051. So not sure why this is listed as the SBDC063 whilst appearing identical to the SPB079. But I see the AR is internal only so that's good.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

StartSomething said:


> Definitely Soprod A10/4L based.


As far as I know, Soprod A10 is a Swiss copy of Seiko 4L25.


----------



## Stateff (Jan 22, 2012)

In their video about Seiko at Baselworld 2018, Time+Tide Watches Australia have said that the 2018 Tunas' shroud is ceramic.


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

muchacho_ said:


> As far as I know, Soprod A10 is a Swiss copy of Seiko 4L25.


It's not a 'copy', but Seiko sold the 4L25 design to Soprod who now market it as the A10.



StartSomething said:


> Definitely Soprod A10/4L based.
> Interestingly - over the 4L- the 6L calibre now has diafix shock protection...


Well of course it uses Diashock - they're not trying to sell it to Swiss customers anymore 



situ said:


> Does high beat really equal to better accuracy? I have old vintage Omegas with low beat movements and its accurate as can be.


Seiko buys into the 'higher vph = higher accuracy' thing, but it might be part of a larger marketing strategy, since they advertise their 36000vph watches as being more accurate. Might simply be a reason tp charge premiums for higher vph. An adjusted watch is an adjusted watch. Maybe Seiko gets better results from their movements by making them higher beat instead of adjusting them properly, who knows.


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

Stateff said:


> In their video about Seiko at Baselworld 2018, Time+Tide Watches Australia have said that the 2018 Tunas' shroud is ceramic.


All 1000m Tunas have a ceramic coated shroud.


----------



## Hesemonni (May 27, 2017)

I've never really been a fan of solar watches for whatever reason, but that black-gold solar tuna is a really nice looking piece. And as an added bonus it should wear extremely well and small.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

kamonjj said:


> I had a deposit down on the sla025. I love the idea of a reissue of one of my favorite Seiko divers (already have the sla017) and the hi beat is a welcomed addition. But, at its price point it's not that I can't afford it, it's that I have a hard time seeing that value. If it had a GS quality bracelet/clasp, and an extremely nice strap like the SD tuna, it may be closer to being justified. I haven't even seen a bracelet for it, so it may have one.
> 
> I know it's size is close to original one. However, if they made it a 42mm x 13mm (at most) with an adequate quality bracelet to support it, I'd be all over it at 5500.
> 
> ...


I put down the deposit for one SLA025 vs three SLA017 last year.

That was a 2000 issue vs this one at 1500. That alone speaks something about this watch and the way Seiko is marketing it. They know there's a lot of demand for 6159 which is said to be one of the hardest to get a decent example of. Big dollars for a great one, so Seiko knows there's a demand but knows the price and the size will not appeal to as large a segment of its fanbase as the 017 did.

As for movement regulation. I use two of my 017s one on metal and the other on silicone. The third I have not touched. It is in the box it was bought in. Never had its spring wound by anyone other than the last wind it got by a Japanese watchmaker's hands.

Both the users run 10 seconds or thereabouts fast every day. After a week I pull out the crown and adjust. I read others report the same +10s or so and think it's deliberately so. The movement is capable of being regulated much tighter. Perhaps it's a Japanese expression of balance where the overall perfection of the watch is compensated for by an introduced (but correctable) regular error. I would be concerned if its inaccuracy was random or variable. It's a constant 10 seconds and this does not vary that I've been able to find where positioning changes things noticeably.

I would guess that the 025 will be tuned to around +5s per day or around it. I know I'll love it as I love the SBGH257 and SBEX001 already. A watch like that isn't the sort you worry about cuffs etc. You roll up your sleeves and brandish the Seiko Diver like the watch it was made to be  A bosses' watch, a rebel's watch and I think Seiko really do design these to look good on thinner arms than would be expected. It's primary market is Japan afterall.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

T1meout said:


> Yonsson already posted that the exhibited watches are dummy's and therefore devoid of movement, ergo there are no movements which can be photographed. It beats me why Seiko doesn't exhibited an uncashed newly released 6L35. Pretty dumb of them.


Many years ago I had a discussion with another watch guy and at the end of it I postulated that at some point mechanical watchmaking will get to the point where the designers of movements will be trying to balance all the weights of the parts in the movement around the central axis such that it would remain horizontal at rest when balanced on the end of a needle. If not for competition or sport, then from the boredom of designing something that has been researched to near exhaustion.

When machines can do all of this then I truly wonder which crack will humans be able to exist within, in this increasingly likely scenario. Listening to AI composed music recently reassured me that my days will long be over before that happens.


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

zuiko said:


> Both the users run 10 seconds or thereabouts fast every day. After a week I pull out the crown and adjust. I read others report the same +10s or so and think it's deliberately so. The movement is capable of being regulated much tighter. Perhaps it's a Japanese expression of balance where the overall perfection of the watch is compensated for by an introduced (but correctable) regular error. I would be concerned if its inaccuracy was random or variable. It's a constant 10 seconds and this does not vary that I've been able to find where positioning changes things noticeably.


I doubt Seiko would deliberately regulate to an exact +10 as opposed to 0, especially for the reason of trying to make their watch less perfect. Aiming for exactly +10 is just as hard as aiming for 0.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Baselworld 2018 Prospex Presentation




Baselworld 2018 Presage Presentation


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

zaratsu said:


> I doubt Seiko would deliberately regulate to an exact +10 as opposed to 0, especially for the reason of trying to make their watch less perfect. Aiming for exactly +10 is just as hard as aiming for 0.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


To be honest I think Seiko's manufacturing processes would get these to around whatever average they end up at, fairly tightly (20-30 secs either way around whatever mean value the manufacturing gets them to. It has to be close to zero (since it would require more hand tuning to get commodity movements in Seiko's lesser automatics marketable if it were not so); without a human hand yet touching them for tuning, ie. other than assembling. The effort to which they'll go to then tighten this will depend on the price the movement is worth to them at that level. The 8L35 obviously has manufacturing shared with GS movements and has a tighter tolerance than the commodity ones off the production lines. It has value based on that. The 8L55 has even more tighter manufacturing tolerances built in so the value mounts accordingly. My guess of +10s is just that a guess based on two user samples I have, and some written reports here on the 8L35 and what watch shop conversation about other owner's experiences seems to accord with that too. Not a watchmaker so I can't really comment on the time value of tighter and tighter tuning of movements but it would be interesting to find out if anyone knows.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Mjeh, disappointed in SEIKO. Seems we really have to dig to find anything cool that's not $50000+ dollars. Nothing original whatsoever, but again that's not what SEIKO does best. But they stopped their evolution of their affordable divers. The last one was the SKX, over 20 years ago.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Tickstart said:


> But they stopped their evolution of their affordable divers. The last one was the SKX, over 20 years ago.


And not a moment to soon, given there's no competing with the wearables and smart watches market.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

zuiko said:


> Both the users run 10 seconds or thereabouts fast every day. After a week I pull out the crown and adjust. I read others report the same +10s or so and think it's deliberately so. The movement is capable of being regulated much tighter. Perhaps it's a Japanese expression of balance where the overall perfection of the watch is compensated for by an introduced (but correctable) regular error. I would be concerned if its inaccuracy was random or variable. It's a constant 10 seconds and this does not vary that I've been able to find where positioning changes things noticeably.


Dude that's bollocks, the watches are adjusted but unregulated, get them to a professional. I've had a watch with a 8L35 serviced and regulated it used to do about +8 to +10 now its almost dead on.


----------



## javito (Mar 1, 2018)

I agree too. My Alpinist is +8 spd, so I think that your 8L35 need to be regulated, it's a better caliber than my 6r15!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Prospex official announcements


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> Dude that's bollocks, the watches are adjusted but unregulated, get them to a professional. I've had a watch with a 8L35 serviced and regulated it used to do about +8 to +10 now its almost dead on.


Yup, just watch Spencer Klein's two videos on the SLA017. 
He was really disappointed by the timing errors and low amplitude until he regulated it himself.


----------



## huangcjz (Mar 12, 2018)

Tickstart said:


> Mjeh, disappointed in SEIKO. Seems we really have to dig to find anything cool that's not $50000+ dollars. Nothing original whatsoever, but again that's not what SEIKO does best. But they stopped their evolution of their affordable divers. The last one was the SKX, over 20 years ago.


What about the new mini/baby Turtle? That's a new design. The Samurai is also newer than the SKX, as are the Tuna, and Shogun and Transocean, if you want to go up a bit higher.


----------



## aditas (Jul 11, 2017)

Is there a way to pre order specific serial number?


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

No mention at all of the 6L35 in the Presage presentation video. Bit odd. Cut for time, maybe.


----------



## natrmrz (Jan 28, 2017)

The SNE498P1 hits everything I've ever wanted in a Tuna. Smaller size but still has a "traditional" tuna aesthetic. i could care less if it was quartz, solar, kinetic, automatic inside with the way it looks! definite buy for me!



Hesemonni said:


> I've never really been a fan of solar watches for whatever reason, but that black-gold solar tuna is a really nice looking piece. And as an added bonus it should wear extremely well and small.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Dude that's bollocks, the watches are adjusted but unregulated, get them to a professional. I've had a watch with a 8L35 serviced and regulated it used to do about +8 to +10 now its almost dead on.


It doesn't bother me. I know the movement is capable of better performance and can run closer to zero but it's fine for the time being. I remember being told that the classic sign for an automatic movement needing service is a progressive slowing down of daily rate over time. I have too many watches to easily create a schedule for servicing or to start obsessing over them so my plan is to wear until service is needed.

The reality is that the 017s have had one period I wore them over a month straight and ithey occasionally get a few days straight with a week being the most I'll wear either before switching to another watch so the error rarely accumulates to the point I need to adjust etc.


----------



## SteveJ (Jul 13, 2016)

Tickstart said:


> Mjeh, disappointed in SEIKO. Seems we really have to dig to find anything cool that's not $50000+ dollars. Nothing original whatsoever, but again that's not what SEIKO does best. But they stopped their evolution of their affordable divers. The last one was the SKX, over 20 years ago.


I guess that is one way of looking at it?
The mini-turtle and the new 4R35 Samurai certainly aren't any evolution of affordable divers.
Oh wait ...
LOL!


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Yea, I was bored quite a bit myself, I went into this with the mindset that there was not going to be anything that could excite me. I do this sometimes with other things and it prepares me. I mean it's Seiko, how many times have they done something that we least expect or for that matter are extremely surprised. As I said several days ago, Seiko knows exactly what they are up to next, and that is in a good way, not a bad way.

I will be purchasing several more SKX's when I'm able to. My hopes are that Seiko would come out with a Limited Production of the SKX, not a Limited Edition but a limited production where they can run as many for a certain amount of time and if they choose to run more in the future they can if not "Ohh" well. The reason I might be buying several more is because it is a damm good watch. My hopes of a Limited Production run are for one reason, to have the watch that I favor so much with a minor upgrade such as a movement that can hack, possibly a dial that is somewhat special and that is it. Just something that for this particular Limited Production brings the watch out of the $200.00 to $300.00 price range. I just want Seiko to tip their hat to the SKX and thank it for such a long and prosperous run which will no doubt continue. Come on Seiko show some appreciation to your most successful seller and model by having a Limited Production run on the timepiece that paved the way to your success. I'm not saying to stop production of the SKX lineup just have a run on a special SKX where we all can get one and either keep it for that special occasion or even use it as a daily wear. I'm cool with watches that don't hack, I've even said it before in reference to the SKX, but you know sometimes it's just nice to be able to push the crown back in knowing that the minute hand is perfectly on whatever minute marker you desire. And as I said it really would be nice for Seiko to show some appreciation to a model that basically paved the way to their success and good fortune. This is just my opinion. Sincerely, Stromboli. I would like to thank the person of this post to allow me to share some thoughts, thank you. :-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## RobFedorafield (Feb 19, 2018)

Tagging this thread so I can come back and read it from beginning


----------



## huangcjz (Mar 12, 2018)

SteveJ said:


> I guess that is one way of looking at it?
> The mini-turtle certainly and the new 4R35 Samurai aren't any evolution of affordable divers.
> Oh wait ...
> LOL!


I guess if one reaches, one could say that the Samurai's squarish case looks a little bit like the case of the 7005-8050 and 7025-8099 "poor man's 62MAS", and the mini Turtle's case looks a little bit like that of the 7006-8030 sport diver.


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

I believe in last year’s Baselworld, Seiko announced the rainbow assortment of Cocktail times on the last day. I hope they have something good this year. I am hoping for something 38mm and affordable.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

josayeee said:


> I believe in last year's Baselworld, Seiko announced the rainbow assortment of Cocktail times on the last day. I hope they have something good this year. I am hoping for something 38mm and affordable.


38mm yeah, affordable non !


----------



## jerouy (Feb 13, 2017)

Just noticed something very strange: none of the new 2018 divers has "Weight" section in their spec lists on SEIKO's official website...
SBDX021
SBEX007
and so as the two SBDCs...

All the other older models do have "Weight".

Japanese website is the same. Darn it really want to know the weight of these chunky beasts...

The new Landmaster, on the other hand, does tell its weight(177g). Still a very heavy piece, despite being titanium...


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Stromboli said:


> I will be purchasing several more SKX's when I'm able to.


I also plan to get a couple more SKXs in due time.

Regarding Basel: I was also not excited by anything I saw from the show this year.

BUT, in Seiko's defense, I think we should consider that they used Basel to showcase their higher end capability to the industry and the press. They have shown a willingness to add to the mid priced lineup at other times of the year. The mini Turtle debuted in winter, etc. And recall that we are coming off a recent year where they came out with the Turtle reissue, which was much praised and can be found for not much more money than an SKX. I believe Seiko will use other time periods to debut new mid and lower priced stuff. A new Alpinist, for example. Classic dive colors for the Turtle (orange, yellow). A "Captain Willard" reissue perhaps next year. It's just that Basel is a high-end affair and Seiko wants to be seen as a force in that market right now. That's one reason they have opened these Grand Seiko boutiques in various cities. They are re-positioning the brand (or trying to). But I'm pretty sure they know the lower and mid tier volumes pay the bills.


----------



## huangcjz (Mar 12, 2018)

Terry Lennox said:


> Classic dive colors for the Turtle (orange...


A Limited Edition Turtle with orange sunburst dial, orange chapter ring from 0-15 minutes and black from 15-60, and cyclops for Asian markets is coming soon, the SRPC95 - see the photo in post #6671 at the top of page 668 of the "New and upcoming Seiko watches" thread. I imagine that there will be a non-Limited Edition orange Turtle that looks a bit different and probably won't have a cyclops available globally something within the next few months.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

All this talk of getting more SKX's...Hilarious because I was also thinking the same recently. Maybe it's a sign...


----------



## natrmrz (Jan 28, 2017)

not sure I've seen anyone mention these smaller cocktail times for women. as a smaller wristed, 6.5 inches, male I'm all for these as they fit the size of a dress watch for me more so than the previous iterations. wish they had more neutral colors right off the bat but I'm hopeful for future colors. love that bracelet!

https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2018/3/24/baselworld-2018-releases-presage-cocktail-time-for-women


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

zuiko said:


> It doesn't bother me. I know the movement is capable of better performance and can run closer to zero but it's fine for the time being. I remember being told that the classic sign for an automatic movement needing service is a progressive slowing down of daily rate over time. I have too many watches to easily create a schedule for servicing or to start obsessing over them so my plan is to wear until service is needed.


Be careful with that popular notion of letting the watch slow down before sending it for a service. This means the gears are encountering more friction and are being worn down, hence service is actually overdue, not due. Otherwise plus ten spd ain't too bad, just saying it can be improved. Enjoy your beautiful watches!


----------



## Dive watch lover (May 7, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> This one doesn't do anything for me since I already have a MM300. I'm a Seiko fan and I've come to loath the 6R15. It's time they upgrade it or fix the issues. Only one of the six I've had kept good time, the other 5 were way worse than any 7s26 I've owned.


And here I thought I was the only one who had bad luck with the 6r15! Mine was horrible! Everyone else [mainly the youtubers] blathers on about how good it is. Ok, maybe blather is too strong a word....


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Dive watch lover said:


> And here I thought I was the only one who had bad luck with the 6r15! Mine was horrible! Everyone else [mainly the youtubers] blathers on about how good it is. Ok, maybe blather is too strong a word....


Ironically one of the ones I have is my most accurate watch. The others have had a mind of their own. I guess when they're good they're good, but 5 of 6 I've had have not been.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

EpsteinBarr said:


> I would say that X on dial is really disgusting


Go find another brand of watch to enjoy. Don't just sit here on a forum and ..... like a little kid. Make it count. ..... at a brand that cares.


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> Go find another brand of watch to enjoy. Don't just sit here on a forum and ..... like a little kid. Make it count. ..... at a brand that cares.


I agree. The X\PS bashing is getting old. If you don't like it, don't buy it.

Some people feel the constant need to repeatedly voice their dislike at every opportunity. Move on guys...

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nuru (Jan 15, 2012)

Xeticus said:


> I really love the look of the SARX055 and SARX057 and will probably end up buying both but the low bph bugged me. The SARX055 would be a perfect or near perfect watch with a smoother sweeping seconds hand I feel.


Agreed. Paying more than double for a slightly slimmer version with a slightly smoother sweep sounds ambitious. Gorgeous watch, but at the price point you might nearly find a used GS.


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

Come on, it's not simply "a slightly slimmer version with a slightly smoother sweep". It has a complex case construction to enhance the slimness and wearability of the case; a new (or newly revived), higher-performance, better-looking movement; and more refined touches like an embossed crown and heat-blued seconds hand, as well as being limited. The price is justified. Whether people will happily pay it or not is another matter, since it's Just A Seiko™.


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Without a doubt. Also there was a time where Basil was the show only place for new models and I do in fact think that Seiko has brought upon Basil a new trend and that is exactly what you just said, to utilize Basil as the place to showboat your upper end models, whereas during the rest of the year Seiko can let out other new items for us to enjoy. :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Sounds good to me. |>


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Cobia said:


> View attachment 13023933
> 
> View attachment 13023935


Love the effort they've put into this... great sense of humour from Seiko


----------



## nuru (Jan 15, 2012)

JoeOBrien said:


> It has a complex case construction to enhance the slimness and wearability of the case; a new (or newly revived), higher-performance, better-looking movement; and more refined touches like an embossed crown and heat-blued seconds hand, as well as being limited. The price is justified.


I really like the brand and their products. I have more Seikos than any other brand, although the most expensive was the SDGM003. Nothing near what this beauty will cost.

I am not a manufacturing engineer, my thoughts were:


I do not know how much more difficult and expensive the new case construction is. I quite naively assumed that machining a piece of metal into a watch case was relatively trivial, but I guess I might be really, really wrong about this.
The new movement is welcome, but e.g. the 4 Hz is just catching up with the competition in this price range, isn't is? Nearly 1 mm thinner than ETA 2824-2 is a nice feat, that is for sure.
A better looking movement is nice, but I have to admint I normally don't care too much because I rarely look at that side of the watch. Others might be willing to pay a premium for that.
Overall, I understand a new movement will be a bit more pricey, but I guess NRC will be amortized over millions of units, so it should not matter that much.
How does the production process of the SARX055 crown differ, and what is the advantage of an embossed crown?
The heat-blued second hand is a nice touch and I love it. Even more important to me, if the images shown on Seiko's website are correct, is the length of the SJE073J1's hands, which seems more harmoneous than the SARX055's.

At maybe 1,200 euros I would have been much more convinced.


----------



## tastychickenkebab (Sep 15, 2016)

natrmrz said:


> not sure I've seen anyone mention these smaller cocktail times for women. as a smaller wristed, 6.5 inches, male I'm all for these as they fit the size of a dress watch for me more so than the previous iterations. wish they had more neutral colors right off the bat but I'm hopeful for future colors. love that bracelet!
> 
> https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2018/3/24/baselworld-2018-releases-presage-cocktail-time-for-women


The cream/gold 33.8mm ladies' model might be a great dress watch for my tiny wrist , and it seems like it's available for sale already https://www.jurawatches.co.uk/colle...roducts/seiko-presage-watch-cocktail-srp855j1


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

Looks great. I wonder if it has a display back.



tastychickenkebab said:


> The cream/gold 33.8mm ladies' model might be a great dress watch for my tiny wrist , and it seems like it's available for sale already https://www.jurawatches.co.uk/colle...roducts/seiko-presage-watch-cocktail-srp855j1


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

Tricky73 said:


> This is what a Seiko dive watch should look like. That new 'marinemaster' is ugly and hardly powered by a marinemaster worthy movement in my eyes.
> 
> So glad I've an original sbdx001


I can't help it, I see it in every MM300 picture for the most part and I had that same problem with mine, but that horrible end link fit. I wish I could understand what has made the MM300 such a legendary piece in the Seiko world. It seems to me the only thing that it takes to make a legendary piece is to hold tight to an old design with a couple modern touches and boom, everyone fawns over it. I don't understand why. Everyone says the MM300 is one of the greatest Seikos of all time and a huge value for money purchase for $2k, but I think it's sad that a watch such as this with such fit and finish issues can even sell for $2k.

Seiko doesn't seem to care. It's such a simple fix and they won't do it.


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

zaratsu said:


> I agree. The X\PS bashing is getting old. If you don't like it, don't buy it.
> 
> Some people feel the constant need to repeatedly voice their dislike at every opportunity. Move on guys...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Yes, at least include the rest of Seikos problems, the PS/X issue is small potatoes. I might be the slightest bit bothered by that if it wasn't overshadowed by the misaligned chapter rings, bezels, poor end link fit, hit and miss out of the box regulation, and random early movement failures. lol


----------



## Takizawa (Jun 23, 2018)

I 100% agree. I ordered a Seiko watch recently and asked the dealer to check for misalignment. Even then I found sloppy lume placement. I've found problems with 2 out of 3 of my last Seikos.



Premise said:


> Yes, at least include the rest of Seikos problems, the PS/X issue is small potatoes. I might be the slightest bit bothered by that if it wasn't overshadowed by the misaligned chapter rings, bezels, poor end link fit, hit and miss out of the box regulation, and random early movement failures. lol


----------

